# full time manual focus on sigma lenses. ?????



## dannylightning (Apr 28, 2016)

not exactly sure what this is..    this is what the instructions say

It is possible to select Full-time MF function (Manual Override) ON / OFF, and adjust the timing to operate Full-time MF function. (Full-time MF Setting Screen) Setting Full-time MF function ON / OFF It is possible to select the Full-time MF function ON / OFF. (When the shutter button is half-pressed while auto focusing is in operation, Full-time MF is activated by rotating the focus ring.

i dont really get it.  i have the option to turn this on or off with my sigma dock..   i doubt its something i want to use but i would like to understand what turning this stting on is gonna do exactly..


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 28, 2016)

On some lens you cannot manually adjust the focus ring when the lens is set to Auto (AF) mode. When full time MF is ON you can adjust manually the focus ring in both AF (auto) and MF (manual) modes. Thats what I think. I do have a Sigma lens that will not allow MF in both modes.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 28, 2016)

The lens has three positions for focus modes AF,MO and MF, by leaving it in position MO manual over ride you can over ride and make any final adjustments after the camera has locked on to subject. I consider it a micro adjust on the fly all while never leaving AF mode from shot to shot.Sometime even the camera AF is not exactly perfect and struggles to lock on In focus from time to time and that's when you can take full control and manual focus from a simple thumb twist.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 28, 2016)

got you,  thanks..  looks like its already turned on actually.    had the lens on the dock again today and noticed that setting in there.  figured i would get the latest firmware update and see what all i had set in the custom settings i never really use lol..


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 29, 2016)

I use custom 1 mode is where I made my own tweaks from the factory defaults.  It's nice to have that dock,no trips back to Sigma for simple updates.I have had two firmware updates In just the short time I owned the lens.That beats boxing and shipping back and forth.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 29, 2016)

I like the MO switch for zoomed in small objects. I just used it the other day and it dialed in a flower real nice. The 17-50mm does it too. Neat and useful feature when on a tripod for the 150-600.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> The lens has three positions for focus modes AF,MO and MF, by leaving it in position MO manual over ride you can over ride and make any final adjustments after the camera has locked on to subject. I consider it a micro adjust on the fly all while never leaving AF mode from shot to shot.Sometime even the camera AF is not exactly perfect and struggles to lock on In focus from time to time and that's when you can take full control and manual focus from a simple thumb twist.





DarkShadow said:


> I use custom 1 mode is where I made my own tweaks from the factory defaults.  It's nice to have that dock,no trips back to Sigma for simple updates.I have had two firmware updates In just the short time I owned the lens.That beats boxing and shipping back and forth.



i find custom modes not worth it.   as far as focus speed goes standard and the smooth setting seem about the same..     the fast setting was a little faster but i don't remember liking it for some reason.      the OS setting are all the same.. they just look like their doing more when you looking threw the view finder,   the focus limiter well you never know how close or how far something is gonna be so i leave that on full..    

for the most part i just leave it on the factory settings..     i did not feel my lens needed updated,  but i figured ill give it a go since they say it will focus better and faster or what ever..  i saw i t works beter with AF-C now which is the mode i use.    just hoping it did not screw up anything.    it was tuned great from the factory,  seems hit focus perfectly and i am a little worried the update could have screwed that up..   i sure hope not..


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I like the MO switch for zoomed in small objects. I just used it the other day and it dialed in a flower real nice. The 17-50mm does it too. Neat and useful feature when on a tripod for the 150-600.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



maybe i am lucky but my lens seems to be perfectly tuned from the factory.. its rare i get a shot where it misses focus..  seems to lock it in perfect almost every shot..    hopefully it will still do that after i updated it...


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 29, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I like the MO switch for zoomed in small objects. I just used it the other day and it dialed in a flower real nice. The 17-50mm does it too. Neat and useful feature when on a tripod for the 150-600.
> ...


I'm not sure if it's a focus adjustment via dock scenario but maybe more of a micro fine tune feature of the lens? Who knows but I like it. I think the stock AF is good enough in majority of situations if not all but that tweak is neat. Read about it on a review of the 17-50 and was curious to see if it carried over to the 150-600. Is it a feature? I don't know.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

the focus adjustment is a fine tune  the C and S lens both have it... here is a  example of what exactly it does...   i had to tune my sigma 18-35mm lens..  it was way off when i got it but this will give you a idea of exactly how well a fine tune can work..   i am not quite sure what your asking but you can do he auto focus fine tune with your lens.    some of the other feature the dock has for my lens  yours does not..       but just to show you how the fine tune can actually work check this out..            this is with my 18-35mm         i have never checked my 150-600 mm lens like this but when i get a photo of a bird and i crop it allot the birds eyes are still very sharp..   it may not be dead on perfect like tuned this lens but it must be super close and i do not feel the need to go threw a tune on my big lens...



so this photo appears to be in focus,  everything looks pretty sharp for the most part............  allot of people wold probably think that is good enough...













but after i zoom in more on the photo you see its not all that sharp since it is not quite in focus..














so i do a lens fine tune and this is what it looks like after the fine tune...........


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

well a truck with some large print just pulled up infrot of the house.   i though thtat would be perfect to test the big lens..   here are the results..

the full images look pretty good...



 

 


and i cropped them allot and they still look very good.   maybe off just ever so slight but probably not worth turning...  it would be a huge pain to tune this big lens...  with out something like this readily available to shoot photos of..     these were hand held  shutter speed 1/1000,   lens is wide open and imagage stabilization is turned off..


----------

